# 2010 World Cup Team Gold Medal Match



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Here is a video of the 2010 World Cup Team Gold Medal Match between the USA team and Denmark. The USA team is Reo Wilde, Braden Gillenthein, and Dave Cousins.

This is 70 meters, folks. The entire gold ring is 9" across, but the "10-ring" is only 4 1/2" across, and the shooter cannot see that 10-ring. Note also that these guys are shooting in the cold and rain, without any "aids" or "breaks" from the elements.
If you look in the lower right part of the target screen, the wind direction and velocity is indicated. The shooters, however do NOT have that luxury either.
Enjoy the match...it is 27 minutes worth of REAL archery and shooting accuracy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJlmYcCyoDM

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I love those videos Tom!

How do you recommend an archer clean/maintain his bow after shooting in the rain?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

JayMc said:


> I love those videos Tom!
> 
> How do you recommend an archer clean/maintain his bow after shooting in the rain?


I'm no super expert on the subject. However, what I have been taught and learned is to NOT put the bow into the case without first at least wiping it down. 
Years ago, I would carry a small piece of Chamois with me on the range. I would "wipe down" the limbs and riser before each shot. Also, when I got done shooting, I would wipe down (dry) the bow as much as possible using the chamois and then a soft towel to try to get the moisture off the bow. This included wiping down the strings and cables, sight, scope, etc. Then it went into the case for the trip home.
Once at home, I take the bow out of the case and let it air dry at room temperature. I take special care to wipe down the cable strut and glide to get any grime off of it; wipe down the arrow rest so it doesn't get a rust onto it, and leave things alone.
My "maintenance" includes the use of Tri-Flow dry silicone lube for the axles and moving parts, or the use of LPS1 or LPS11.

In addition, my strings and cables are "waxed up", including the end and center servings. This helps prevent the absorbtion of water into the end servings. However, I NEVER remove the strings from the pegs to do this part of the "water-proofing". Don't want to lose the peep alignment or twists. 1/2 twist of anything can kill your "tune"!
I've seen lots of people over the years that never think about water absorbtion into their center and end servings...and wonder why they "lose it" with regard to low arrows when shooting in the rain, or why they get splashed and their scope gets splashed when shooting in the rain. 

A little bit of a pull back and snap release of the string gets that last little bit of water off, and then you shoot, and repeat the "drying off as much as possible" process.
This is minimal if you are ProActive and have your outdoor setup prepared properly, ha.

Hope this may help you out.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks for posting these Tom. :thumb: 

I actually have watched all of these already.....I subscribe to them on YouTube and get e-mails when they add more videos  They do a great job


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks for posting these Tom. :thumb:
> 
> I actually have watched all of these already.....I subscribe to them on YouTube and get e-mails when they add more videos  They do a great job


Yep, but not everyone has; in fact, I'd bet it is a pretty low percentage of AT'ers that are aware of these events, especially on the FITA/World stage!

It is sure easy to get caught up in the world of 3-D being the center of attention, what with the current situation with regard to outdoor archery in the USA.

However, on a world-wide scale, they don't have the 3-D involvement, so they are "deep" into the FITA style events; Full FITA's, World Cups, and a whole series of outdoor (and indoor) events.

Shooting at 70 meters in these types of tournaments, out in the elements, and nailing "inner 10's" on something you cannot see is simply amazing to watch. Arrow for arrow, side by side. I think we only saw ONE "8" ring hit the entire match. I then watched Reo's Bronze Medal match, and again...I don't recall any shots at 75 yards...from either shooter that were in the "8" ring (red zone). The wind was blowing pretty strongly in the Individual Bronze Medal Match...but they kept nailing 10's and inner 10's anyways.

Lots to learn from this by watching, cuz you get a really good view of the shooters themselves and the results of each shot...at the same time! 

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I know most don't know about them.....I usually post links to them in Gen pop. :wink:

But I was just saying that I subscribe to them so I get to watch them when they are first posted is all :wink:

You want to really watch some good shooting....watch Reo's gold match from last summer from Uslan....and then watch Braden's from the final stage last year when he broke the world record :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I LOVE ArcheryTV on YouTube. TONS of great shooting to watch. 

I like to daydream that it's me there going toe to toe with Reo or Dave. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

